# Invisible TT, Reflection like a Mirror



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

One day, I found time, time gave me 2 days to sparkle my TT. It had never been TLC'd like this before. What was resulting after all the hard core work was a superior level of wet reflection!!

This is how the story began:

I used a G220 Meguiars polishing machine with Sonus pads. Mezerna polishes the middle cutting compound whilst a tougher compound for deeper scratches.

Stage 1 was to wash car
Thereon,
2. Clay bar the car
3. Washed the car again
4. Used carlack 68 to pre clean the car not the Carlack 68 New Paint that is what I use last as a sealant over the wax
5. Started the polishing machine, go to you tube to show you how it is used, it is super safe
6. One panel at a time, 30 sections later used around 3 times per section !!! 
7. Then Meguiars no.7 to help add a reflective coat, again one small 2foot by 2foor area like part 5 and 6. This is the step most details miss.
8. For wax I used my favourite value for money: Collinite 476S, double layer wax (AMAZING and the best stuff I have ever used) lasts 3 months should tolerate your British weather too, there is a longer term test by a British professional details showing how it lasted most waxes lasting 3months easily. I put 2 layers on.
9. Then layer another coat
10. Seal the next day, with Carlack New paint, seal as many layers as you want, I do 1 at least and every wash add this layer..I wash once a week

The Result was the TT Mirror:










I have to Jet wash the dust in between from all the procedure, drives me nuts but it cannot even be seen unless you are run over by the car and kneeling for a prayer by the car..which as I recall is often with the global economy...










I even have made homemade degreaser for the alloys and rubber walls that my neighbour uses on his chromed up Harley...

1 part of degreaser we have here called Bref green top, mixed with 8 parts of water.. its the same kitchen forumla ..but careful you dont use heavy degreasers...bad for alloys... I then use a parafin to clean of the walls....

Regards from Swiss cheese choco land

WallSt


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

That looks stunning, Very shiney  
If i was going to that lengths with a detail i would give the wheel arches a clean and the bonnet shuts, gives it a finishing touch :wink:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Shyde said:


> That looks stunning, Very shiney
> If i was going to that lengths with a detail i would give the wheel arches a clean and the bonnet shuts, gives it a finishing touch :wink:


Just bought something to do that... thats another stage... PhEw... slave driver 

I also want to leave it until after my trip to Belgium this christmas time.. I want to take off the wheel to do that, whilst I do I shall repaint the Calipers Red...  cant wait..


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking good mate BUT I hope you are getting some miles done in it and not just cleaning it :wink:

Saj


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I can still see some muck under the wheel arch :wink:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I can still see some muck under the wheel arch :wink:


Saj so far 3k kms in less than one month.. so getting the kms from the trip over to England and back... next trip Belgium... during the week I dont drive the car much at all.. Geneva is not a keen place to drive cars, its better to use transport....

YellowTT it can wait... Vrrooom time tomorrow for 20mins though lol... dropping the GF at work..


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks good but it needs a good dust down. Look at the dust from the polish in the gap between the bonnet and the wing.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

XTR said:


> Looks good but it needs a good dust down. Look at the dust from the polish in the gap between the bonnet and the wing.


After 2 days I got ehausted and freezing cars hiding away, thats soon..not driven it yet either apart from installing the new rear boot mats for trunk area, a second part protects the rear seats only when foldded down... vacuumed too... its quite hard work.. but this was the first time, polishing is not an every wash event..this was the first time I am sure the car was thoroughly cleaned... although it was not too bad when new...

Swiss Cheese Land is Freezing, Sunday night -7C


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree with you, its bloody hard work.
Credit goes out to those people who do it for a living!

Heres a thread to when I done my car last year.... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=84280


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

XTR said:


> I agree with you, its bloody hard work.
> Credit goes out to those people who do it for a living!
> 
> Heres a thread to when I done my car last year.... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=84280


XTR What a gorgeous car you have, I just read the link and will be carrying out the wheel arch cleansing which will take minimum 2 days to 4 as I have to do 2 alloys at a time.. I have a small space only to use too...

The QS are beautiful cars, wish they had them in Suisse....the black and red combo is perfect too... nice alloys on yours, I saw someone on here who has a kit on his 225 and black alloys that also look sweet...I thought it was a QS...

I will be using homemade degreaser my friend uses it on his Harley if its safe for his delicate shining monster V-twin engined harley its good for my wheel arches too...

The hours it takes is phenomenal... I have not forgotten about the engine bay, I have not done it yet but it is quite clean already... home made degreaser will be used but carefully....

After Winter the car will be lifted so I can get access to the Chassis and respray and protect areas down below.... these everyone forgets...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I can still see some muck under the wheel arch :wink:


Shit cleaner than that eh Andy... :wink:










Thats an, at the time 2 years old, phantom black TT roof.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

XTR said:


>


Leg what happend to your TT mate?

XTR I did see the image earlier, I love the curve and you had the world in it...very reflective like a mirror love that about darker colours...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallstreet said:


> Leg what happend to your TT mate?


He sold it and took a step down to a new M3 I have been out for a drive in it with Rich it is not to bad :wink:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Leg what happend to your TT mate?
> ...


Looks aggressive but would be faster in a darker colour :roll:  :roll: shinier too!!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

wallstreet said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > wallstreet said:
> ...


She shines mate ;-), when the damn thing is clean....










Ive still got 2 black cars and they are a pain in the arse to keep clean. So is the bloody white one. Looking for a Cooper S works at the moment as well but this time.......GREY!


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

Our TT is invisible as well now

Its white

The road is white

The trees are white

Our house is white

..........you get the idea !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Leg
[img:2fz5jge6 said:


> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9325/garage1.jpg[/img]
> 
> Ive still got 2 black cars and they are a pain in the arse to keep clean. So is the bloody white one. Looking for a Cooper S works at the moment as well but this time.......GREY!


You have to have Grey, the only colour easy to maintain buddy...even the slightly darker greys are better...

I like the car very nice..but not a white fan..unless its in the Desert of the Middle East where I found them fitting in and not warping colour from the egg frying mad heat!!

Ciao for now and nice garage, I am looking to find a barn for my cars...or will buy a house with a field and build a barn...


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Bladerider said:


> Our TT is invisible as well now
> 
> Its white
> 
> ...


But the children are Olive like me, I get the idea! Lol


----------

